# air view, one shanghai, another one beijing



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*air view thread, shanghai,beijing and some US city and scenery.*

shanghai









beijing


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*mountains near beijing, winter ice covered.*










snow coverd the city


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*shanghai surburb*


































































donghai bridge


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

WOW.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

JoSin said:


> WOW.


hehe, there are more airview of other places
chinese west eara









london









guangzhou surburb









zhuhai city









newyork









sanfrancisco\


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Although Beijing aerial pic seems to be taken two years ago , all other ones look awesome , and thanks for sharing !


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

great photos. another one of shanghai


----------



## teknoutopia (Dec 23, 2004)

Awesome finds!

The aerial photos of Shanghai and Beijing make for an interesting contrast. . .personaly I think Shanhghai looks better


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

teknoutopia said:


> Awesome finds!
> 
> The aerial photos of Shanghai and Beijing make for an interesting contrast. . .personaly I think Shanhghai looks better


hehe ,both are monsters.
add chongqing air view


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

guizhou valley









seattle









LA









changchun dafangshan air port









farmer house in zhejiang province


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*da lian city*







































dalian ice coverd harbour


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

OMG what an awesome thread idea and great pictures. Thank you


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

WOW, I love these aerial photographs. I noticed Chinese or Asian cities tend to be more colorful than American ones.


----------

